# Treehouse Roof Coating - 2/12 flat roof



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

I would use a peel and stick granulated cap sheet(sbs).You could also use ice and water shield and then shingle it.For that matter you could just double up 30#felt and shingle it,I mean it is just a treehouse.


----------



## jjangell (Nov 11, 2009)

Can I shingle a 2/12 front is seven feet back is five feet. Did not think I would shed water and every dry out


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

I think you would be fine.If you used ice and water under shingles,it would never leak,but if your on a budget I would use 30#.I wouldn't do it on a house,but it is a treehouse.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

If your really worried about it use peel and stick sbs. http://www.certainteed.com/products/roofing/low-slope/self-adhered/308491


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

My uncle used to put roll roofing on his garage. It's like asphalt shingles, but in the form of a roll, like felt. You just nail it down and put roofing patch on the nail heads.

I made a dog house about a decade ago and got a piece of corrugated metal roofing and screwed it on with decking screws. It's almost totally flat, and it seem to be holding up. I put liquid nails on the screw heads and painted it all with house paint.


----------



## jjangell (Nov 11, 2009)

The metal roof is appealing...But unfortunately the treehouse is within earshot of our bedroom and I can't imagine that I would be thrilled with that roof in the rain.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Be careful of your roof size, including overhangs: One-story detached accessory buildings used for greenhouse, tool or storage shed, playhouse or similar uses, provided:
1. The projected roof area *does not exceed 120 square feet*; and
2. The building is not placed on a concrete foundation other than a slab on grade.
From: http://www.seattle.gov/dpd/Permits/FAQ/the_basics/default.asp#questionone

And the side variance* may *be 3' to roof, check it out or an upset neighbor could report it and you tear it down or shorten the roof.
Be safe, Gary


----------



## jjangell (Nov 11, 2009)

GBR in WA said:


> Be careful of your roof size, including overhangs: One-story detached accessory buildings used for greenhouse, tool or storage shed, playhouse or similar uses, provided:
> 1. The projected roof area *does not exceed 120 square feet*; and
> 2. The building is not placed on a concrete foundation other than a slab on grade.
> From: http://www.seattle.gov/dpd/Permits/FAQ/the_basics/default.asp#questionone
> ...


Gary,

Thanks for the information...You certainly know your stuff...I do appreciate it.

Do you work in construction in Seattle?


----------



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

```
I think you would be fine.If you used ice and water under shingles,it would never leak,but if your on a budget I would use 30#.I wouldn't do it on a house,but it is a treehouse.
```
JohnK- Are you saying that you wouldn't use the 30# felt and shingles on a house? What about the ice and water under shingles on a house with a 21/12 roof?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

No, I'm in Tacoma. With the home building economy as such, the City and County are looking for untapped sources of revenue......
Be safe, Gary


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

stubits said:


> ```
> I think you would be fine.If you used ice and water under shingles,it would never leak,but if your on a budget I would use 30#.I wouldn't do it on a house,but it is a treehouse.
> ```
> JohnK- Are you saying that you wouldn't use the 30# felt and shingles on a house? What about the ice and water under shingles on a house with a 21/12 roof?


Yes I would use 30# on a house,just not on a 2/12.I'd use ice and water on that pitch,I just see no reason for that on a pitch like that.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

jjangell said:


> The metal roof is appealing...But unfortunately the treehouse is within earshot of our bedroom and I can't imagine that I would be thrilled with that roof in the rain.


I can't say for sure what would bother you or someone else in your family, but I kind of doubt you'd really notice it -- it's small, and it's under a tree.

My shed has metal roofing over open purlins and I don't really hear it unless I'm standing inside it. Even then it's only a certain type of rain -- large drops with space between them, if you know what I mean... We put metal on the house and if you stop and think about it you might be able to tell that it sounds different when it's raining, but it's not the kind of thing that you actually hear (like a truck driving past, or a dog barking).


----------



## Treehouse Guy (Feb 10, 2011)

jjangell said:


> Can I shingle a 2/12 front is seven feet back is five feet. Did not think I would shed water and every dry out



I would use bituthene and drive some capnails around the border and leave it at that. If you have money for shingles, it will last longer and be more durable, but the above will keep water out on it's own for years. 

I have also built a couple Ondura roof treehouses and that is relatively cheap and people like it. It comes in 8 colors. Here's the Ondura website.


----------



## jjangell (Nov 11, 2009)

Treehouse Guy said:


> I would use bituthene and drive some capnails around the border and leave it at that. If you have money for shingles, it will last longer and be more durable, but the above will keep water out on it's own for years.
> 
> I have also built a couple Ondura roof treehouses and that is relatively cheap and people like it. It comes in 8 colors. Here's the Ondura website.


I ended up using a paint on roofing system from Gaco http://www.gacoretail.com/gacoroof.html

The roof is holding up well...My issue that I need a solve for is the area around the tree penetration. The water rolls off of the roof into the treehouse and the water runs down the tree and end up on the floor of the Treehouse.


----------



## Treehouse Guy (Feb 10, 2011)

jjangell said:


> I ended up using a paint on roofing system from Gaco http://www.gacoretail.com/gacoroof.html
> 
> The roof is holding up well...My issue that I need a solve for is the area around the tree penetration. The water rolls off of the roof into the treehouse and the water runs down the tree and end up on the floor of the Treehouse.


Use step flashings to make a collar some 4-5" away from the tree. Then overlay the top half with bituthene. Then wrap a flexible booty (truck tire innertube) around the tree & over the step flashing.


----------



## jjangell (Nov 11, 2009)

Treehouse Guy said:


> Use step flashings to make a collar some 4-5" away from the tree. Then overlay the top half with bituthene. Then wrap a flexible booty (truck tire innertube) around the tree & over the step flashing.



Excellent Suggestion - How Do you suggest fastening the flexible booty to the tree and to the flashing?


----------



## Treehouse Guy (Feb 10, 2011)

jjangell said:


> Excellent Suggestion - How Do you suggest fastening the flexible booty to the tree and to the flashing?


let it flop over the flashing. Use bungee cord or a few small nails at the tree, plus 3 tubes of caulk if desired!


----------



## jjangell (Nov 11, 2009)

Treehouse Guy said:


> let it flop over the flashing. Use bungee cord or a few small nails at the tree, plus 3 tubes of caulk if desired!


I like the bungee cord!


----------

